# My baby Yellow Cheek!



## leilyb1993 (Nov 29, 2011)

I went to see my new tiel yesterday  She is beautiful!!
I decided to name her Lunar, I thought it went quite well with Cozmo... What do you think??

(Sorry about the picture size it wont let me change it  )









^Lunar and her Kakariki cage mate^









^Lunars parents^









^Lunars mom^









^Lunar!^









^Me and Lunar (I look a mess!!!)^ 









^Messy eater  )^

She will be ready to collect on the 9th of April but I'm going on holiday on the 11th so I decided to collect her afterwards so she don't get stressed... 

She is very sweet and lovable! I cant wait to bring her home!!


----------



## meaggiedear (Nov 20, 2011)

What an adorable baby!


----------



## RexiesMuM (Sep 7, 2011)

What a cutie pie but her feathers look funny how come ?


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

> What a cutie pie but her feathers look funny how come ?


If you read the caption under the picture it says she's a messy eater. Looks like formula on her lil chest. 

She is gorgeous...you are SO lucky!


----------



## RexiesMuM (Sep 7, 2011)

Ahh that makes sense now


----------



## JaimeS (Nov 28, 2011)

Lunar is gorgeous! Cute name too!


----------



## leeisme (Feb 4, 2011)

Beautiful. Cheek patch is soooo yellow


----------



## SuzieQueue (Mar 12, 2012)

soooo sweet, love the name !


----------



## mishkaroni (Jan 6, 2012)

She is soooo cute!


----------



## Budgiegirl14 (Feb 15, 2012)

Too cute! You are lucky to see her as a baby, and then see her transform into this beautiful and utterly cute tiel!


----------



## Storm (Aug 29, 2011)

Aww she looks absolutely adorable!


----------



## sunnysmom (Sep 23, 2011)

She is really beautiful!


----------



## JennyLynn (Feb 13, 2012)

So cute, you're so lucky


----------



## sunshinebirdy (Apr 7, 2011)

oh my goodness she is precious!!!!


----------



## Trisha (Apr 20, 2012)

ah so very sweet


----------



## leilyb1993 (Nov 29, 2011)

Unfortunately I wasn't able to collect Lunar yesterday because she hasn't fully weaned yet  But she is doing well!!  So will hopefully be able to collect her some time next week. That's is she stops being stubborn with her food  haha bless her! 

The breeder was kind enough to send me picture of her 









She has gotten so big!!









Still a messy eater!  

Cant wait to get her!! Will be totally worth the wait!


----------



## meaggiedear (Nov 20, 2011)

aaweee. she's such a cutie. i'm excited for you.


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

Lunar is a *gorgeous* Yellow Cheek Cinnamon Pearl Pied. In looking at the parents Lunar can be either sex.


----------



## JaimeS (Nov 28, 2011)

Aww, I'm sorry you have to wait. I have had two tiels that I had to wait on forever to wean! But yes, totally worth the wait. Your little one is beautiful


----------



## leilyb1993 (Nov 29, 2011)

srtiels said:


> Lunar is a *gorgeous* In looking at the parents Lunar can be either sex.


She has already had the DNA test so we know she is a girl  

Still eagerly waiting for the email saying we can go get her!! 
Thanks for all the messages!!


----------



## eduardo (Jan 27, 2012)

Aw she is beautiful definitely worth waiting for. A few more weeks and she will be a big girl, and then you'll have many years with her


----------



## nassrah (Feb 27, 2012)

Congrats She is adorable Hope she can go home with you soon X x


----------



## leilyb1993 (Nov 29, 2011)

Guess who is home!! Yep Lunar finally got to come home withvme 
She still needs help with feeding but is heading to full pellets. She wont touch seeds. 
Setteling in well in her own cage. Cozmo was happy to hear another bird in the house haha...
Just hope she getsvon well here  
Will post some new pictures up soon!


----------



## meaggiedear (Nov 20, 2011)

Yay! How exciting!


----------



## JaimeS (Nov 28, 2011)

I'm glad you finally got her  I can't wait to see more pics!


----------



## Cryren8972 (Oct 3, 2007)

She is stunning! Glad you got her home! =) Give her lots of kisses from all of us!


----------



## Dreamcatchers (Apr 17, 2011)

Wow! Such a gorgeous YC!! She's going to be just beautiful!


----------



## leilyb1993 (Nov 29, 2011)

New pictures are up on a new thread!  
http://talkcockatiels.com/showthread.php?p=268720#post268720


----------

